# What do White flight feathers mean?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone i was just wondering what white flight feathers meant? If i breed two birds with white flight feathers together will they have pure white offspring?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a chance for obtaining pure white offsprings. Have read that one reason for white flights is that the pigeon is split for recessive white. So you mate to pigeons split for recessive white and theoreticaly you can get white offsprings.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

And a lot more birds with white flights!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never heard white flights being an indication of carrying the white gene. I've put two white flights together and just got more white flights


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have never heard white flights being an indication of carrying the white gene. I've put two white flights together and just got more white flights


 Im with you on this one lol white flights = better chance at having white flighted offspring but never had any throw a total white offspring when mated together.Hell even all white pairs dont always throw off total white offspring lol


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have never heard white flights being an indication of carrying the white gene. I've put two white flights together and just got more white flights


That's what I thought too. White flight indicate pied or bald right? Not recessive?...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, many pied birds have a few, or all white flights as well. White flight is one of the "white genes", along with recessive white, piebald, whitetail, baldhead, etc.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

So the chance of an all white off spring from 2 white flighted birds is none, right or is there a slim chance?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they are carrying recessive white, then yes, you'll get some. If not, you'll just get splashes/WF birds


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's what I thought! Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, many pied birds have a few, or all white flights as well. White flight is one of the "white genes", along with recessive white, piebald, whitetail, baldhead, etc.


I did not know that white flight is one of the "white genes" yet in my loft the split for recessive whites have those white flight feathers, some white in the foot feathers and sometimes white on the rump but also have birds split for recessive white with no white at all


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe the recessive white was covering pied? 
I'm not sure if any amount of white flights is the result of the white flight gene, or if it must be ALL white flights. I have splashes that will have a few white flights. Then I have some with all white flights.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a blue spread hen x blue dark T checker male pair, no single white feather on them.

One of the offspring from this pair is a blue spread female, with uneven white flight feathers in the wing, a white rump and a couple of white in the foot feathers and split eyes.

Another offspring is a blue dark checker male with bronze, no white feathers, (Split eyes, I have to check)

These two offspring mated together gave a pure white female offspring, with bull eyes. This might be due to recessive white ? What would be the other combinations in this case which could result in a pure white bird ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a pair of my local pigeons ,which gives the same colored offspring every time.......one offspring will be pure white with bull eyes,other one used to be a blue bar with a crest in its head and feathered feets.....!!!
Here is the pic of father...








This one is the mother...








Here is their squabs...every time,its the same color !!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

The pics of the same youngsters...


----------

